
Eclipse Open J9, an Open Source Java Virtual Machine - osopanda
https://www.infoq.com/news/2018/03/OMR-OpenJ9?utm_source=news_about_java&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=java
======
randomerr
It sounds like IBM made more of a IBM .NET. They just added a way to compile
Java 8.x to a binary object that runs on the J9 engine. I wouldn't be surprise
if someone tries to port C# to J9.

